# Looking for an owner's manual... please help



## skipper1117 (Sep 26, 2010)

We just recently purchased a 2007 Shadow Cruiser Fun Finder X-139 and are looking for an owner's manual. Does anyone have any suggestions on where we can purchase one? Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Not sure about where to get one but you may try posting at this group of fun finder owners. Maybe we can help you out if you have questions about it, but if you need a manual someone here may know where to get one. 

Shadow_Cruiser_Fun_Finders : Shadow_Cruiser_Fun_Finders

Maybe you can get some info you need here as well. Might call them and see if they will send you a new one
http://cruiserrv.com/fun-finder-x/x_139/specifications.html


----------



## skipper1117 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info..


----------

